# ** GONE ** FREE - big bin of maps, cycling guides etc



## robgul (9 Oct 2019)

Having a de-clutter and have a load of maps filling a very large IKEA storage bin.

Too much to list but includes:

- about 40 IGN France 1:25,000 maps, from memory, covering N France, Alps, Provence, Languedoc, Loire Valley, Burgundy.
- loads of leaflets and booklets for rides in the UK
- most of the Sustrans NCN maps (the ones with the strip routes)
- A-Z street maps for about 8 UK cities
- various other guide books for European cities and areas

It's been amassed over about 15 years but in reality very little has changed with the maps - and the leaflets provide guides and inspiration!

FREE for the collection - from Stratford-upon-Avon or Warwick

Please PM if interested (please don't ask about individual items - it's all or nothing - and includes the bin!)

Rob


----------

